# Два баяна. Муки выбора.



## Abel (26 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, посоветуйте какой из этих двух баянов выбрать для осваивания любителем. "Мелодия" г.Тула и "Восток" г.Киров. (Фото взяты с интернета). Оба баяна примерно одинакового технического состояния. Мелодия - 1500р, Восток - 2000р.


----------



## vev (26 Фев 2019)

А в чем вопрос? Инструменты практически одинаковые. Есть любители и у того и у другого. Это инструменты низшего ценового сегмента.
Если есть желание, начинать можно на любом. Все от желания зависит


----------



## Abel (26 Фев 2019)

vev написал(а):


> А в чем вопрос? Инструменты практически одинаковые. Есть любители и у того и у другого. Это инструменты низшего ценового сегмента.
> Если есть желание, начинать можно на любом. Все от желания зависит


Восток чуть уменьшенный, а Мелодия розовый (что не очень солидно). Мне нравятся оба. Хотелось бы узнать более тонкую разницу.


----------



## vev (26 Фев 2019)

Вы для начала сядьте и сыграйте на обоих что-нибудь. Послушайте звук, почувствуйте механику....

Как кто-то сможет определить, что Вам больше нравится???


----------



## Abel (26 Фев 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Вы для начала сядьте и сыграйте на обоих что-нибудь. Послушайте звук, почувствуйте механику....
> 
> Как кто-то сможет определить, что Вам больше нравится???


Дело в том, что я могу отдать предпочтение только внешнему виду. В остальном я полный ноль. Неужели они совсем одинаковые?


----------



## voldemar-60 (26 Фев 2019)

Если они по звуку и механике одинаковы, то Восток по-моему выглядит чуть свежее на фото, но заочно, я думаю. никто вам не скажет какой из низ лучше. Все надо пробовать самому или пригласить в помощь кого-нибудь, профессионала или хорошего любителя.


----------



## Abel (26 Фев 2019)

Принципиально ли то, что Восток на 3,5 октавы, а Мелодия на 4 октавы? (начинаю учиться с нуля, нотную грамоту знаю)


----------



## vev (26 Фев 2019)

Не принципиально...


----------



## Abel (27 Фев 2019)

Всё не могу определиться с моделью. Выбираю по принципу: близость покупки, внешний вид, разгорор с продавцом по телефону, цена. Теперь на рассмотрении уже три баяна: *Восток* (Киров) 3,5 октавы, *Мелодия* (Тула) 4 октавы и появился ещё такой: *Молодечно-2М* (Минск, вроде), говорят, почти новый. Не подскажете, что за баян Молодечно? Что выбрать из трёх?


----------



## vev (27 Фев 2019)

Abel,

Ну вы опять телегу впереди лошади.... В инструменте главное - звук, а дальше идет удобство игры.
Уши у всех (ровно как и руки) разные. Нет универсальных ответов/советов. Надобно поднять себя из кресла и поехать послушать/пощупать

Кстати, разговор с продавцом по телефону, ну совсем не катит... Некоторые продают дрова неизвестного происхождения с надписью Scandalli и будут всерьез ездить по ушам, расхваливая товар. 

Оптимально ехать с человеком, играющим и разбирающимся в инструментах, конечно же


----------



## ugly (27 Фев 2019)

Тем более цена не та, чтобы сравнивать, взвешивать, обмеривать.
Приехал, проверил компрессию, проверил все кнопочки, чтобы не западали и нажимались пальцем, а не с ноги, чтобы внутри ничего не болталось. Чтобы кнопки были на одном уровне, без проваленных и выпирающих. Проверил звук на всех кнопочках - должен быть одинаковым на сжим/разжим. Можно ещё динамический диапазон проверить, но это уже сильно дольше - чтобы все кнопки звучали и при легком движении меха (пиано) и при сильном (форте). Косяков нет, понравилось - уже можно брать.
Т.е. главное на данном этапе - взять инструмент, на котором можно будет заниматься без первоначального ремонта и отвращения (может вонять, например портянками или быть прокуренным). По мере осваивания будет приходить понимание, в какую сторону двигаться.


----------



## Abel (27 Фев 2019)

Вы всё правильно говорите. Послушать, потрогать...Но у меня нет возможности так тщательно выбирать баяны за 2 т.р., которые находятся на расстоянии 100 км в разные стороны от меня. Я, например, лет 25 играю на гитаре. Разучиваю довольно сложные приведения. Думаю, что уровень у меня не начальный. И если меня попросят выбрать эл.гитару из моделей: "Musima", "B.C.Rich" и "Music Man" одной цены и состояния, то я отвечу однозначно. Извините, но мне кажется вы не понимаете о чём я спрашиваю. Ну не могут все три баянных фабрики быть одинаково предпочтительны. Понятно, что через форум никто мне баян не выберет, но про марки баянов, думаю, дать совет можно.


----------



## vev (27 Фев 2019)

Abel, 

Вам уже ж ответили. Инструменты одного класса. Никакой принципиальной разницы нет


----------



## Abel (27 Фев 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Abel,
> 
> Вам уже ж ответили. Инструменты одного класса. Никакой принципиальной разницы нет


Спасибо за помощь. Склоняюсь всё-таки к Востоку)


----------



## andrey.p6 (27 Фев 2019)

Своего опыта с этими инструментами нет, ничего не скажу, но при прочих равных мне кажется что мелодия всё же лучше.
Но всё правильно Вам написали форумчане: нужно слушать, думать смотреть вживую. Изучите вопрос "на что обратить внимание при покупке баяна" и отправляйтесь за тем, который больше приглянулся. Если его состояние окажется не очень (что вполне может быть за такие деньги), посмотрите оставшиеся варианты.
Мой опыт: Тула-202 - ад адский! Кунгур - зверь инструмент в категории "за минимальные деньги". Ну или Тульский баян "тёрка" - тоже отличный вариант если надо инструмент за недорого. Да, не часто встречаются хорошие экземпляры, но это по моему мнению топ среди недорогих советских баянов.


----------



## Mironopolis (28 Фев 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Мой опыт: Тула-202 - ад адский! Кунгур - зверь инструмент в категории "за минимальные деньги". Ну или Тульский баян "тёрка" - тоже отличный вариант если надо инструмент за недорого. Да, не часто встречаются хорошие экземпляры, но это по моему мнению топ среди недорогих советских баянов.



А я вспоминаю Тулу-202 с любовью. Первый инструмент в моей жизни. В первом классе муз.школы, в канун Нового года мама купила. Новенький, до сих пор помню запах когда открыли футляр. А потом был "Старт", и пошло-поехало.


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Фев 2019)

Mironopolis написал(а):


> А я вспоминаю Тулу-202 с любовью. Первый инструмент в моей жизни. В первом классе муз.школы, в канун Нового года мама купила. Новенький, до сих пор помню запах когда открыли футляр. А потом был "Старт", и пошло-поехало.


Просто не было в моей жизни новых баянов.


----------



## Abel (28 Фев 2019)

Заметил, что у баянов бывают разные размеры кнопок правой клавиатуры. Мне показалось, что у современных баянов кнопки крупнее.


----------



## vev (28 Фев 2019)

Abel, 
бывают и разные кнопки и разная мензура - расстояние между ними.... На игре это сказывается мало. У меня есть инструменты с уменьшенной и нормальной мензурой. Переход между ними не занимает много времени. Несколько минут вначале и рука привыкает


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Фев 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Abel,
> бывают и разные кнопки и разная мензура - расстояние между ними.... На игре это сказывается мало. У меня есть инструменты с уменьшенной и нормальной мензурой. Переход между ними не занимает много времени. Несколько минут вначале и рука привыкает


Что касается баяна - та же история.
Вот только после грандины (где мензура больше), играть на старом трехрядном баяне одно удовольствие. Все кнопочки рядом, под нужными пальцами.


----------

